# modify putty connect  message



## andyliao (Feb 12, 2020)

hi guys

I want modify putty connect  message。
Can someone assist me with the direction of the change?
I hope not to enter the account number
login as: admin
Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
Password for admin @ FreeBSD01:

"Using keyboard-interactive authentication." <---- This prompt can disappear.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2020)

You can't.


----------



## Ordoban (Feb 12, 2020)

Seems hardcoded in putty: https://github.com/KasperDeng/putty/blob/master/putty-src/ssh.c#L9805
So, if you really want to change/remove this message, you have to do it in putty.


----------

